
The Art of Hidden Faces: Anthropomorphic Landscapes - prismatic
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/the-art-of-hidden-faces-anthropomorphic-landscapes/
======
sago
This is a great selection of interesting art.

They reminded me of a very contemporary version

[http://i.imgur.com/5FD1KDh.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/5FD1KDh.jpg)

~~~
tobr
I was just about to post something about how The Witness would fit right into
this article!

------
pram
Whoever popularized those awful SUBSCRIBE NOW hover boxes needs to be tried
for war crimes.

